# UCLA TFT - Documentary (M.F.A.)



## FilmSchool.org

This thread is for the general discussion of the film school UCLA TFT - Documentary (M.F.A.). Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## eileenmcn

hello everyone... anyone out there. i have my interview tomorrow, has anyone else scheduled theirs?


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school UCLA TFT - Documentary (M.F.A.) has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------

